# Conclusive opinions....



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I have come to a conclusion about this site and that is the people who use this site never jump to any conclusions without carefully thinking about the issues! I guess that is one of the things that make all this discussion about a variety of outdoor issues so enjoyable. We get to read a bunch of conclusive opinions. I have about 800 conclusive opinions that I have posted since I become a guest and now a member. In those 800 posts I have somewhat inefectively told you everything that I know. Now I used to know a lot more but because of my age I have forgot about half of it so really my knowledge base could correlate into about 1600 opinionated conclusions. I'm very sorry that I wasn't able to share these with the rest of you. And that is my conclusive opinion! Keep your conlusive opinions coming because they are great intertainment! Thanks guys!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Men strike back! ! ! ! ! ! !

How many men does it take to open a beer?
None. It should be opened when she brings it.
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Why is a Laundromat a really bad place to pick up a woman?
Because a woman who can't even afford a washing machine will probably never be able to support you.
-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Why do women have smaller feet than men?
It's one of those "evolutionary things" that allows
them to stand closer to the kitchen sink.
----------------------------------------------- --------------------
How do you know when a woman is about to say something smart?
When she starts a sentence with "A man once told me..."
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
How do you fix a woman's watch?
You don't. There is a clock on the oven.
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Why do men fart more than women?
Because women can't shut up long enough to
build up the required pressure.
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
If your dog is barking at the back door and your wife is yelling at the front door, who do you let in first?
The dog, of course. He'll shut up once you let him in.
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
What's worse than a Male Chauvinist Pig?
A woman who won't do what she's told.
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I married a Miss Right.
I just didn't know her first name was Always.
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Scientists have discovered a food that diminishes
a woman's sex drive by 90%.
It's called a Wedding Cake.
------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Why do men die before their wives?
They want to.
----------------- -------------------------------------------------- 
Women will never be equal to men until they can
walk down the street with a bald head and a beer
gut, and still think they are sexy.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
In the beginning, God created the earth and rested.
Then God created Man and rested.
Then God created Woman.
Since then, neither God nor Man has rested


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

However, there are those who think, "God created man and then he had a better idea!"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Why do men fart more than women?
> Because women can't shut up long enough to
> build up the required pressure.


One of my all time favorites!!!! :beer:



> Women will never be equal to men until they can
> walk down the street with a bald head and a beer
> gut, and still think they are sexy.


Easy now Buckseye, that one hits a little too close to home!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> However, there are those who think, "God created man and then he had a better idea!"


That's why man developed mental institutions.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm with ya on the better idea DJRooster, I'm partial to the female myself


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

*buckseye*, I'm not even going to go deep into this topic, I could go online and find many jokes bashing men, but I won't, because I'm a bigger person than that. I will point out these few obvious things I've learned myself though; this is what the world would come to, if there were no women (not possible, but think about it; this doesn't go out to _all_ men, but the majority) Without Women-you wouldn't have someone to dress you so your clothes actually match when you go out in public, you wouldn't have delicious home-cooked meals, your car would run out of gas all the time-because E actually stands for empty-regardless of your arguments on where E actually stands, you would have no one to stay home and take care of you when you are "deathly ill" with the common cold or flu that women have to endure while trudging on through their normal day-because we are just tough like that and have jobs we are expected to do, and lastly-you would have next to no feelings for anything at all-except your new biggest pleasure in life that comes in the package called your right hand. That would be one fun life, huh? I'm sure there are many things you would miss out on...

This is in reply to a post that was on here about a week or so ago, about women always getting the "perks". Now I'm not bad-mouthing any of you who posted replies in that forum, because it was funny in the situation of him not knowing that I am a woman. All of you men who agree with buckseye may just be jealous that you don't get the same "perks" that women do when applying for a position somewhere, getting into places they are not allowed-just the everyday life of a female who has a backstage pass permanently located right on her chest, but for those of you who get mad about women recieving these priviledges, think about this...Who gives women these perks? MEN! So who should men blame for women getting perks? THEMSELVES!!! I'm sure each and every one of you men on here has given a woman a better chance at something then their male counterpart. Admit it! You have!

Those jokes you made were stupid, but I'll brush them off for now, because a wise woman once said,

"Nobody can make you feel inferior without your permission."

-Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Besides, conclusive opinions are not gender specific unless there are sexists who are lurking on this site.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

RC-I took these to be a joke, lighten up. Like it is really somrthing to be proud of to be a supreme farter. Take a joke for what its worth.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I thought they were funny. 

R_C...grain of salt kiddo, grain of salt...your insight is always appreciated, but I think you take some of this stuff on the site waaaay too seriously...I pray you haven't ventured into the Politics forum yet. Even I won't go in there anymore. :lol:

I for one woulda found the "Men jokes" funny too, as my girlfriend's mom always sends them my way, just to give me a bad time.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I have yet to see a woman posting on this forum saying they are "just" jokes.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You are pretty much the only female on this site R_C. So I guess you got me there!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

GO GIRL.... GO GIRL.... all so true.... all so true. I like getting women excited but usually in a different way :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> Without Women-you wouldn't have someone to dress you so your clothes actually match when you go out in public


This doesn't count because without women this wouldn't be an issue. Men don't care about fashion. Unless of course they are trying to attract women.

If I could have my way all business / life events would be conducted in a comfortable pair of jeans and a T-shirt or hooded sweatshirt. This of course would be during winter. For the summer a pair of shorts, a T-shirt and pair of flip flops would work fine.

I like to put on my work costume every morning. :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

How many women does it take to open a beer?

Not really sure..but it better be open when they bring it to you! :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

GG

Depends on where you work, I work in an office that allows Very Casual attire. I have not had a pair of dress pants on at work for years!!!

If I came to work dressed up eveyone would ask me if I had a job interview!! :lol:

It really does create a more relaxed work environment.

Bob


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

It would be interesting to venture into a site that revolves around womens issues, hosted and visited by women and be the only guy. Im sure such a place exists. My guess is that they stick the idiot tag on men in a lighthearted way from time to time (stupid man jokes, sloppy man jokes, insensitive man jokes...those do exist and most are accurate and hilarious), and think nothing of it. Im guessing that they never get called on the carpet over it because, well, what man is going to dig into that and see it going on?

Face facts, there are way more men who hunt and fish than women. It has always been that way in this country. To some, it is one of the last things a guy can do with other guys. Its a "guy" thing.

Can women do it? Sure. Welcome, have fun, enjoy...but realize this, if you want to enter into what is traditionally "man" territory, be prepared to take the same abuse that we give eachother.

Ever witness two guys meeting up who havent seen eachother in a while?
One will burp, the other will fart, then one will comment on how fat the other one is, then the fat one will make a crack about how bald the other one is...several profanities may be exchanged and then they will have a beer together. Women generally dont operate that way.

When in Rome...

RC, like it or not, you are in Rome so if (and I say if because I cannot tell if you are seriously offended by these jokes) you want to pursue traditional man activities and talk about them with men, you may need to learn to let humorous insults roll off your back like men do.

I highly doubt that there is a dude on this site who doesnt have a woman in his life that he respects and admires above most everything else.
Nobody means any harm.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bob Kellam said:


> GG
> 
> Depends on where you work, I work in an office that allows Very Casual attire. I have not had a pair of dress pants on at work for years!!!
> 
> ...


Same here Bob....jeans and a polo shirt.If I came to school in a jacket and tie....everyone would ask ..."who died."


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

My conclusive opinion is that you guys are either sexist and don't want to admit it or you are sexist and you admit it! The conclusive opinions just keep on coming!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> I have yet to see a woman posting on this forum saying they are "just" jokes.


So, very few on this site have really figured out that I'm female because I don't go shoving it into people's faces and down their throats.... ah hem, ah hem. Yes I'm proud to be a woman for so many reasons, but face it, I'm just not all about screaming it from a mountain top. I do thank those on this site that have known I'm female and have treated me with respect.

I'm that woman that'll strut my sh*t in a short skirt and a low cut top, dress up proper-like for work; then gut a deer in a way that would make a man feel inferior and shove my arms elbow-deep into a pregant cow to pull out a calf.

Now that that is out of my system....R_C.....here's the statement you said you hadn't seen yet..... They're jokes!! Take a deep breath and laugh girl! Hell, I laughed so hard I dam near choked on my coffee, then I forwarded them to several of my girl friends.

Also, if it's one thing that I've learned during my life as a girly-girl/tomboy...the more you try to "get _in _with the guys" by acting and talking tough, attempting to separate yourself from "those other girls,"
the more you end up making a spectacle of yourself.

Be proud of who you are, take pride in the fact that you aren't like most other "girls," because the world needs more like you, but also remember, guys like a soft side too (which I'm sure you have) and a sense of humor (which I know you have).

Hope you don't take my comments the wrong way, nothing personal, just wanted to get a few things off my chest. So, guys.... keep 'em coming, but be prepared 'cause us "girls" will dish it out as well as we take it...are you with me R_C?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think that is conclusive is it not 

Yeh Lvn2Hnt you are right about everybody thinking you are a guy, had that problem long?? :lol:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well.... when I was about 5 my mom had my hair cut awful short. I went to see Santa who asked me, "What would you like for Christmas little boy?" I kicked him in the shin and have never forgiven him.

Hmmm.... how do I respond to that


> had that problem long??


 .... well...

Let's just say that when the lights are out, there's no question about my gender.....take that anyway you'd like. :wink: Wow, did I open the door on that comment :roll:  That one could surely come back to kick me in the a$$


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

"Lvn2Hnt"-I've assumed you were a girl all along, not many guys would put "Lvn" or the number "2" instead of "to" in his username, it was quite obvious, but I was never quite sure, you said, " I don't go shoving it into people's faces and down their throats". Sorry I'm proud to be a girl! And I'd rather have guys on here know I'm a girl, rather than have them assume I'm just another guy! Maybe you have some sort of a gender issue?

At least I "admit" to my gender.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I sure hope there hasn't been any question about this, MossyMO is a male !!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, I can see where this one is going, but I'm game :eyeroll: ...I'm just waiting on the comment: "Cat Fight" :lol:



> I've assumed you were a girl all along, not many guys would put "Lvn" or the number "2" instead of "to" in his username, it was quite obvious,


I'm sure live2hunt will get a kick out of that comment.



> At least I "admit" to my gender.


I admit to it, I've never denied it, and I don't try to make myself come off as a guy, I type what I type, I comment on what I comment on and it's as simple as that. Many have "figured it out," it's not like it's a secret - christ, I've got **** and a ...., guess what gender category that puts me in, kinda hard to hide that fact. I just am secure enough in my "gender" to not have to proclaim it, if it doesn't come up in the course of normal conversation then what's the point? I don't see every guy on this site proclaiming that he's male.

I'm not admonishing you for being proud of your gender, I'm just trying to say to you, from another woman's point of view, what others in this thread have been gently trying to explain. From all of your other posts and some of the ribbing that you've already endured, I'd never have imagined you would've taken offense to comments previously posted in this thread. The only reason I typed what I typed is because of the comment:


> I have yet to see a woman posting on this forum saying they are "just" jokes.


 so I gave you what you asked for. :huh:

My purpose and intent of frequenting this site as often as I do is to learn, share, and b.s. as an equal. The numbers are in and it's a fact that there isn't equality in numbers here, or in the realm of hunting as a whole. I care not to stick out like a sore thumb, go about my business, and talk about hunting issues and not gender - but yet, here I find myself doing just that. :roll: Sometimes I wonder about myself :withstupid:

There will be those that will disagree with this next "conclusive opinion", and those that do, I invite you to join me next time I head into a sporstman's store or go to buy my hunting license..... A man will get much more respect and straight unadulerated answers about hunting questions than a female will. A guy and a girl can ask the same question or make the same comment about a hunting something to the same person; the way in which each are perceived will differ greatly due to the gender difference.

Big deal, fact of life, I really could give a rat's butt, but that's exactly why I don't make an issue out of being female on this site. I want to enjoy my time here and not spend it advertising for my gender or defending my gender.

I'll step down from my soap box now (at least for a bit) and I'd like to apologize for thread jacking.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> What would you like for Christmas little boy?" I kicked him in the shin and have never forgiven him.


LMAO!! - What did your attack on Kris Kringle get you? Coal for about 20 years?!?


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

For Christmas my family does really mean gag gifts that "Santa" (usually a drunk uncle) gives out. They're usually based on some stupid thing you'd done during the year or a bad childhood story....well, my mom thought it was really cute to relive the whole experience a few years ago. So I went to sit on Santa's lap and bla, bla, bla....my mom told the story and I unwrapped my present of horse turds. My uncle, eh hem, Santa, turns to me and says, "that's for kicking me in the shin you naughty boy."

Twenty-some years later, I'm still trying to figure out whom I'm more mad at, my mother for the hair cut, or Santa for the comment. I'm going to have to try and find the picture, the "elf" snapped a polaroid just as I was in mid kick.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

blah blah blah

here you go

http://www.eclecticwebs.com/funfile/RawStuff/HeShe/


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow, I only got half right. I'm thinking it's a really good thing I'm already married. The single life is getting scarier and scarier with each new surgical procedure.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

[siteimg]3316[/siteimg]


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I better make a comment on the above post I just made another member told me to post this here and I did with out reading first. Anywho it was a good read and I would have never guessed lvn2hunt or what ever is a woman.. I have read a ton of her posts and enjoyed them she is a great addtion and member of nodakoutdoors as well as you r-c. It was wonderful to be apart of the outdoor community..


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree 100% with Sota; I never knew Lvn2Hnt was female. I've probably made comments to her in the past? I have always known RC's gender and it hasn't changed the way I view her comments or in how I would speak with her on here. But it really doesn't matter; we all enjoy the outdoor life. Let's get more outdoor gals on the site, adds another perspective. We can hear perspectives from people in different locations, different lines of employment and different genders !!!

Not that it matters, but does anyone know that Jiffy characters gender?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm not sure.....let me check...............yep, definitely male.........I had to untie my boots to check. :wink: :lol:

Sota, that link is scary!!! I went 10 for 16......YIKES!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"Back in those days everything was simpler and more confused"

JM


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

"I'm sure live2hunt will get a kick out of that comment."

Notice my exact quote, hopefully the bold will help you catch on...

"*not many guys* would put "Lvn" or the number "2" instead of "to" in his username"

"A man will get much more respect and straight unadulerated answers about hunting questions than a female will."

So you don't specify your gender because you are scared that they won't treat you equally to the men on this site and give you the answers you want. Just like MossyMO said, "I have always known RC's gender and it hasn't changed the way I view her comments or in how I would speak with her on here."


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey RC,

MossyMo is just really a dirty old man....... :lol: J/K'ing

You dont know him as well as I do.....be afraid.....be very afraid....... :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

actually she better run they don't live to far away from eachother.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

R_C> You have missed my points completly, but from the many pm's I've received I know there's many out there that have gotten it. I do have to say this is the most pm's I've gotten from a post. Keep 'em coming guys; to use the term loosly.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I knew Gohon was a female.... :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

jiffy are you for real gohan the one in the politics was a female


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

you guys with the poor scores better travel with me, I picked out every chick and the rest were.... not chicks..lol

Lvn2Hnt you have a good attitude about most things and I have known all along you and Lvn were a couple, you told us all quite a while back. But good posts... when's the cat fight? :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rayer!

Lvn2 - can I say it? can I say it? Cat...cat... :lol:

Have a good weekend all! I'm off to lakes country. My conclusive opinion will be for good fishing. By far this has been the most entertaining thread of the week!

Jiffy, let me know how the fishing goes this weekend!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

buckseye you going fishing with jiffy murdock stizo and i next weekend


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hhmmm, Jiffy has me pegged !!! :beer: Heed Sota's warning also !!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

just so you know mossy has a bad knee kick him and run you should be able to get away being a girl and all..


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Gohon is to politically incorrect to be a girl! The political forum is not fit for man, beast or women!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

buckseye said:


> Lvn2Hnt you have a good attitude about most things and I have known all along you and Lvn were a couple, you told us all quite a while back. But good posts... when's the cat fight? :lol:


Dang buckseye, you got me confused, since I'm blond, that's really not all that hard to do :lol: , but what about that couple thing?

And the cat fight.....oh, I don't know if y'all really want me to go there. :lol: j/k


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> I knew Gohon was a female.... :lol:


Really............ and here I thought your IQ was on the verge of passing your age number. Keep trying sonny....... someday you'll grow up.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: Man how did I know you would find this......You kill me :lol:

Oh relax you old fuddy duddy!!!! I was only joking.....no need too be insulting....Gramps!!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for the fun R_C and Lvn, I enjoy all your posts too both of you


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The Guys' Rules. Just thought this was a necessary post

At last a guy has taken the time to write this all down Finally, the guys' side of the story. (I must admit, it's pretty good.)
We always hear "the rules" from the female side. Now here are the rules from the male side. These are our rules!

Please note.. These are all numbered "1"
ON PURPOSE!

1. Men are NOT mind readers.

1. Learn to work the toilet seat.
You're a big girl. If it's up, put it down.
We need it up, you need it down.
You don't hear us complaining about you leaving it down.

1. Sunday sports. It's like the full moon
or the changing of the tides.
Let it be.

1. Shopping is NOT a sport.
And no, we are never going to think of it that way.

1. Crying is blackmail.

1. Ask for what you want.
Let us be clear on this one:
Subtle hints do not work!
Strong hints do not work!
Obvious hints do not work!
Just say it!

1. Yes and No are perfectly Acceptable answers to almost every question.

1. Come to us with a problem only if you want help solving it. That's what we do.
Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for.

1. A headache that lasts for 17 months is a problem. See a doctor.

1. Anything we said 6 months ago is inadmissible in an argument.
In fact, all comments become null and void after 7 Days.

1. If you won't dress like the Victoria's Secret girls, don't Expect us to act like soap opera guys.

1. If you think you're fat, you probably are.
Don't ask us.

1. If something we said can be interpreted two ways and one of the ways makes you sad or angry, we meant the other one.

1. You can either ask us to do something
Or tell us how you want it done.
Not both.
If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself.

1. Whenever possible, please say whatever you have to say during commercials.

1. Christopher Columbus did NOT need directions and neither do we.

1. ALL men see in only 16 colors, like Windows default settings
Peach, for example, is a fruit, not a color. Pumpkin is also a fruit. We have no idea what mauve is.

1. If it itches, it will be scratched.
We do that.

1. If we ask what is wrong and you say "nothing," We will act like nothing's wrong.
We know you are lying, but it is just not worth the hassle.

1. If you ask a question you don't want an answer to, expect an answer you don't want to hear.

1. When we have to go somewhere, absolutely anything you wear is fine...Really.

1. Don't ask us what we're thinking about unless you are prepared to discuss such topics as baseball, the shotgun formation, golf or camping.

1. You have enough clothes.

1. You have too many shoes.

1. I am in shape. Round IS a shape!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> jiffy are you for real gohan the one in the politics was a female


Not really, but Jiffy can't win an argument with him so he thinks he is female. You can tell gohon isn't female, because he doesn't say things like "politically correct" which is a gender give away.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh how true plainsman!!! On the reason why I think he is a female....ooooppsss, or should I say SHE is a female. :lol:

I dont think anybody can win an argument with him. Thats why I have ceased in trying any longer. Its still fun to read his rants though. I truly think he thinks he is making a difference.


----------



## yellar (Nov 26, 2004)

hey another girl saying its "just jokes", really funny ones at that.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You're on a roll Jiffy.......strike two. Do you ever get to first base on any subject.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

He rarely gets to 1st base at home !!! :rollin:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!

Jiffy, the internet's glutton for punishment!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Holy smokes, where is this post going?

R-C I love my name Live2hunt. Besides it is fun when Lvn2hunt and I are posting at the same time, screws everyone up and they are not sure who they are debating with.

However saying that. I do think you kind of took things a little to hard there young lady. Take it easy and slow down a little. Don't want to burn too many bridges here.

As for the posts eluding to sexual conotation, I suggest you guys be a bit more careful. I am not sure this young lady is over 18.

Sincerely,

LiveToHunt (Just for you Ranger)


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Oops, I guess I meant say, or home base........


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Geesh....tough crowd!! :lol:

MossyMo, if I didnt know you I would think you were posing as my wife....... :lol:

NJ, I didnt make it out this weekend.  I had "bleep" to do....unforseen "bleep"....mind you


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Awww.......it's still on track. Jiffy and I just poke at each other on occasion, all in fun. But, you are right that there are ladies and young people throughout this board so sometimes a little caution might be in order. I thought the first joke was a little off beat but the one posted by Tony Turner I liked. It will all come out in the wash.............


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

live2hunt, I'll be 18 in like 15 days, thank you very much! In case you didn't know, it's not like any of those talk or actions are new to me, that's all people talk about, you do know this is 2006 correct? Just checking...


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

live2hunt, you're right, it can be really fun sometimes to see how people get confused...but evidentally some think we're an item?



> Lvn2Hnt you have a good attitude about most things and I have known all along you and Lvn were a couple, you told us all quite a while back.


That could get interesting....

And again, R_C takes offense to something harmlessly stated. Just relax girl.

And yellar, I'm with you.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

live2hunt, you're right, it can be really fun sometimes to see how people get confused...but evidentally some think we're an item

I sure did after buckseye put that on there I was like see it all makes sense to me know...

Anyway we all know jiffy peanut butter is a putzzzzzzzzzzzz.. I will be seeing him this weekend we are going to be doing some ice fishing together I think unless he backs out..


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

sotaman,

Tell Jiffy to see if Chris will let him change his name to Skippy :lol: That will get him a new start :rollin: a chance to get on the right track :lol:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Wow, this post has gone crazy.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

zogman what do you think is better peter pan or skippy. I have not meet chris yet so I better not make to much fun of him yet. But just think that poor bugger has to drive four hours with jiffy one way. I think he will jump after an hour and fourty minutes. jiffy will be running is little ranger at 75 down 94 and chris will just tuck and role out of the truck..


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Is that your conclusive opinion?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

What the heck happened? Did Chris loose a bet?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

MossyMO said:


> What the heck happened? Did Chris loose a bet?


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Different Chris guys. Not Hustad...at least I think that is what Curty thought. Maybe not....and no Mossy he didnt loose a bet.. :lol:

Sota, are we sure that fishing trip is still happening????

Jiffy, Skippy, "bleeping bleeped D bleep".....whatever you want to call me is fine. I've been called worse. Thats for sure. :wink: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yah, and that is my conclusive opinion.....thats for you DJRooster.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Give me a call tonight and we will figure something out.. I still would like to go but I am not the one that has to drive that far..


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> I knew Gohon was a female.... :lol:


"Gohon" is food in Japan talk.

Female+Food=?

JK'ing by the way....My opinion.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

live2hunt 
Lvn2Hnt

You know what folks? I am mid-30's and broke my leg really bad on 01 January, actually a re-brake of both bones in my lower right leg from '95, and sat at home for a few weeks before returning to work.

I watched all the 'Star Wars' movies in the order that they SHOULD have come out in and I finally got the whole story in the right order. This ended 20 years of confusion for me.

The above just cleared up another confusion for me too...Like the blonde that starts laughing in her office cubicle 10 minutes after hearing the joke...yeah, that was me.

The smoke clears and Rude is finally in the "know". Thanks.

Now the last thing I have to clear up....

Where does the "White" go when snow melts? Think about it.

This is a funny thread and I have enjoyed reading the whole thing from start to finish.

O'h yeah...to be Politically Correct...I meant nothing offensive to you Gohon and I apologize to you and your entire lineage if I in anyway made you feel inferior to the rest of us by insinuating a female gender in my earlier post...I humbly apologize and prostrate myself on the ground before you....

Have fun with this folks...

Ps...

<---Male


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

You know i just had to PM Lvn2Hnt just to see if we even knew each other. We didn't, but do have mutual friends.

Anywho. SFC Rude: Sorry to hear about the leg man. That must be hard to sit at home that long. I would go insane if I couldn't leave the house for even a day.

How was the Star Wars Sega for you? Never watched them all in order before. I guess I am old school and would probably rate them 6,4,3,5,2,1 as my favorites.

Although I was pretty much in love with Leia when I was a kid, gotta admit I could look/stare at Natalie Portman all day.

It is Friday and I am going ice fishing.

May The Force Be With You.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

SFC Rude, no offense taken. Since I'm not female I paid that no attention. Technically you are correct in that word gohon in Japanese means food but it is most often used to refer to the word Rice, which happens to be my last name. During a 7 year stint in Japan my shipmates nicknamed me Gohon and it pretty much stuck so I often use that instead of my last name on forums such as this.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Jerry???? :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Please excuse this spelling Gohon...

Ada-so, ada-she


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm going to take a wild guess you are trying to say Aso-ka Desu-ka.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Androgynous


----------

